# First Gaming PC components - Will they all work?



## Concon255 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am relatively new to PC gaming, and I am looking to build a gaming PC. I have chosen all of the components that I want considering everything (Value for money, performance, etc), and would just like to be reassured that it will all work & hopefully work well!

CPU - AMD FX-6300 3.5GHz Socket AM3+ 14MB Cache
GPU - PowerColor R9 270X TurboDuo OC 2GB
RAM - 2 x Crucial 4GB DDR3 1600MHz Ballistix Sport VLP
Motherboard - Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 Socket AM3+ 8 Channel HD Audio mATX Motherboard
HDD - WD AV-GP 500GB 3.5" SATAII 32MB Hard Drive
Case - Sharkoon MA-M1000 micro ATX Case
PSU - Coolermaster Elite Power 500W Fully Wired Efficient Power Supply
Optical drive - Samsung SH-224DB 24X Internal DVD Writer with SATA - Retail Boxed

Don't be afraid to give your opinions as to which parts you think could be better, but most importantly could you tell me if all the components I've chosen work together! I'm pretty confident that they do, but more confirmations would be awesome!

Thanks in advance :rofl:


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Things I would change:
Hard drive, spend more and get a western digital black drive or spend $100 on a 256GB MX100 SSD. Add a mechanical drive for extra storage.
I would also suggest a different power supply. 
Something like this:
EVGA 600 B 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified 600W Active PFC ATX12V v2.31/EPS 12V v2.91 3 Year Warranty 100-B1-0600-KR Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Change the memory to 8GB and stick with brands like G.Skill or Corsair.

I don't see a reason to buy a SSD, your 500GB hard drive is perfect leave that alone.

I would second the PSU change but stick with a MUCH higher quality brand such as *Seasonic or XFX*. Stay away from the others.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

As above, but change the graphics card to an Asus, Gigabyte or MSI.
Powercolor are inferior quality.


----------



## Concon255 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for the replies,

All of you seem to say 'change the PSU' but I get all of my components from the same website, so out of Corsair and EVGA, which would be best? 
Also, would it be necessary to upgrade the power outage of the PSU to higher than 500W? I thought that 500 would be plenty :ermm:


----------



## Concon255 (Sep 8, 2014)

Another Update:

Both of the PSU's I've seen from EVGA and Corsair are 80+ rated, are a similar price & 500W, so which one would everyone say was more reliable?

Also, I've changed the HDD to a WD 1TB Blue Desktop Drive, because the other one was specially made for servers and set top boxes, which meant it was the same price as the 1TB one :rofl:

Thanks in advance for any more replies!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do they happen to sell Antec HGC series PSUs as well?

If not certainly go with Corsair PSUs. Even though they have switched to a low quality manufacturer they are going to be better than the EVGA units.

You'll also want to look for a 650W PSU.


----------



## Concon255 (Sep 8, 2014)

I put all of my components into a power supply calculator, and it said that the recommended power was around 485W, so would 600W be perfectly okay? I saw that someone else posted a 600W PSU above.

I was only wondering because I can get an Antec PSU, but only at 600W (the others I assume are out of stock, or they don't sell them :sad. I can get a corsair at 600W and 650W, but I wanted to know your opinion now that I have some more info!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A Antec HGC 600W PSU will work. You need 550W minimum so 600W is perfect.


----------



## Concon255 (Sep 8, 2014)

Alright, thanks very much for your help! I've also changed the RAM to one stick of 8GB Corsair memory, because it means I have room to increase the amount of RAM if the future needs me to.

I'm not too sure exactly when I'll be able to get all the parts, hopefully in the next week or so, so when I have the parts and have it all put together, I'll let you know how its running! :thumb:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Concon255 said:


> I've also changed the RAM to one stick of 8GB Corsair memory


This places your RAM in single-channel mode, which reduces its performance. You will gain at least 5%, and perhaps more, better memory performance with two sticks in dual-channel mode. Also, purchasing sticks in matched sets ensures compatibility.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If no SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HCG PSU's are available, go with the Corsair.
Go with a 2x4GB matched pair. per MPR's recommendation, of 1600MHz G.Skill or Corsair RAM now. The 8GB will be plenty for some time to come.


----------



## CK_WD (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi there Concon255,

@JMPC is right, you should consider changing the hard drive. The WD AV-GP is optimised for servers and always-on video streaming. For a gaming PC the WD Black would do better. It is a maximum performance drive with 7200 RPM and up to 4TB of capacity. 

Also, you could consider upgrading the GPU to 4GB. Otherwise, everything else seems good.

WD Black:
http://wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=760 

Cheers! 

CK_WD


----------

